# Galveston Jetty Sunday 6/1



## lbuoys (Apr 9, 2008)

PM or call me if interested in jetty trip Sunday morning leaving from GYB. Split cost - 30' Rampage . 919-8oo-9o75.


----------



## lbuoys (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok - changing things up - anybody interested in a snapper trip instead ?


----------



## lbuoys (Apr 9, 2008)

Could use 1-2 more - give me a call


----------

